# Problème avec un Apple Powerbook G4 15"



## unbreakabledancer777 (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai un powerbook dont l'écran était cassé (cristaux) depuis 2 ans.
J'ai acheté récemment une dalle pour réparer ce pc.

Après remontage, plusieurs problèmes se posent à moi:

-La batterie ne se charge pas, dés que je retire le cable d'alimentation le pc s'éteint.
-Impossible d'ouvrir Safari, lorsque je clic dessus l'icône ne bouge pas ou fait juste un bond mais rien ne se passe.

-Impossible d'ouvrir Itunes, messenger ou encore l'aide

-Lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir un programme d'office (word, excel,...) un message d'erreur apparait et je ne peux ouvrir le programme ou tout fichier word par exemple, j'envoie le rapport d'erreur à microsoft mais rien ne se passe.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait sympa, d'avance merci


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

Une batterie non utilisée pendant 2 ans a de forts risques d'être morte

Tu tourne avec quel Os ? 

Si tu as un Cd/Dvd de l'Os, une réparation des autorisations pourrait faire du bien.
refaire la MaJ combo de l'Os.


----------

